# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker Door Seal



## johntexas (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a problem witht the rubber door seal to my masterbuilt electric smoker.  It wore out and I need to replace it.  The problem is Masterbuilt doesnt carry the door seal anymore, anyone out there have any idea of how to fix this problem?  thank you for your help.


----------



## hkeiner (Mar 20, 2012)

There are various options for repairing/replacing the seal. The below link has some good suggestions on this. If you do a search on "MES door seal" or similar you will find even more suggestions to choose from. Better way than my trying to describe them all in this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...new-30-mes-door-seals-leaks-smoke#post_400999


----------



## deltadude (Mar 20, 2012)

Two products to look at:

Gasket Kit Tape

Rubber gasket 4 sided corner kit   this kit is sold only in UK, but ships to USA, I sent a request for shipping price to Calif, will edit this reply once I get a response.  If someone can find a source in USA that would be great.  The nice thing about this product, is that you cut & miter the corners and they are held in place with clips, so you won't have the corners always trying to pull away.  The problem would be how to mount the corners, I think it wouldn't be hard to find tiny flat head screw that would hold it in place in the corners, and use the existing wire clips from old gasket in the other hold places.


----------

